# Titles



## Alpha (Nov 3, 2007)

Can I rant for a minute about cheesy, inane, inappropriate, shallow, misplaced, stupid, conventional, forced, boring, and otherwise meaningless titles that people give to their photographs?

STOP DOING THAT.

If you disagree with me, you're one of them.

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## skieur (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't disagree, but give us an example of a cheesy title versus a better title.

skieur


----------



## Alpha (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not gonna call anyone out.

You know who you are. 

On second thought, I hope that you don't.


----------



## rmh159 (Nov 3, 2007)

LOL that's hilarious, I feel the same way and never name my shots other than "Bridge" or just naming the subject.  Good stuff.  People have an endless ability to be cheesy.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 3, 2007)

:lmao: <- nuff said. 

Some titles really can ruin a photo.


----------



## doobs (Nov 3, 2007)

I usually use numbers, song titles/lyrics of whatever I'm listening to, or whatever first pops into my head. I've really never 'titled' my pictures though. You just have to put something when uploading to DA/Flickr.


----------



## usayit (Nov 3, 2007)

Years ago.. I did exactly that... name my photos.  Several years later, I looked back at my albums and realized the cheezy titles.  Yuck.. don't do it anymore... 

The photo should stand on its own.....


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 4, 2007)

i haven't got my glasses on and at first glance i thought this thread was called "Titties" .


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2007)

Examples would be good, you don't need to call any one out, they're easy enough to make up.

any who I am one of them simply because I suck ass when it comes to thinking of names for photos, I just draw a blank when I really need somthing. I can't runaround and call every thing "untitled" that would be bad on a couple diffrent levels along with just being confusing. If you have input on how to name photos, I'm all ears.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

If they're easy enough to make up then I'm sure you have a few milling around in your head. Don't use them.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Can I rant for a minute about cheesy, inane, inappropriate, shallow, misplaced, stupid, conventional, forced, boring, and otherwise meaningless titles that people give to their photographs?
> 
> STOP DOING THAT.
> 
> ...



*WINNER!!! OF THE MOST POINTLESS THREAD ON TPF

*I disagree with you.
I don't title about 99% of my photos.
So how can I be one of them?
yawn......


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 4, 2007)

i hardly can ever be bothered to think of a name... other one which states what is in the picture.

an image which shows a spoon, could be called "spoon"


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't title my pics... but I have no idea what constitues a cheesy vs inspiring/something_else title to a pic.

This thread is useless wihtout pics and examples!  :mrgreen:


----------



## ZIN (Nov 4, 2007)

I have not even gotten to the point of titeling my pictures yet but hey 
DO WHAT YOU WANT . Life is to short to worry about if everything you do will be approved by others. This is your hobby or fun time so write what ever you like and if someone thinks it's cheesy oh well they need to worry about bigger things in life.  just my .02


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 4, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> This thread is useless wihtout pics and examples!  :mrgreen:



I think Max did not give any examples, since then this thread would quickly go amok. He is trying not to offend people too much


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2007)

All right, I'll cowboy up an provide the game for the slaughter.

Give these some better names

Uglyness

toys on a swing

Bridge at Night

Tropical Fishies

Evergreen Light


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> *WINNER!!! OF THE MOST POINTLESS THREAD ON TPF
> 
> *I disagree with you.
> I don't title about 99% of my photos.
> ...



You disagree with me that people give stupid titles to their photos?

Where's the "living under a rock" emoticon?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> You disagree with me that people give stupid titles to their photos?
> 
> Where's the "living under a rock" emoticon?



No, I disagree with you telling people to stop doing something that YOU don't like.

If they want to name their photos with stupid names they can.

Wind yer neck in Max, the World does not revolve around you


----------



## Joxby (Nov 4, 2007)

Battou said:


> All right, I'll cowboy up an provide the game for the slaughter.
> 
> Give these some better names
> 
> ...



:lmao:, I'm calling you out on that last one..
good sport for putting them up..

I dunno, sometimes a title can offer a clue to the posters intentions, depends how ridiculously inappropriate/soft focus poetic it is.
I don't mind them really, it doesn't effect the content their work, like frames/borders/credits/monikers, you can ignore a title..


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> No, I disagree with you telling people to stop doing something that YOU don't like.
> 
> If they want to name their photos with stupid names they can.
> 
> Wind yer neck in Max, the World does not revolve around you



Wow, you take me so seriously. Yes, by definition I'm judging all of these people and their titles per my own standards. If they want to name them stupid things then by all means...why do you have to get your panties in a bunch of me making fun of it though?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Wow, you take me so seriously. Yes, by definition I'm judging all of these people and their titles per my own standards. If they want to name them stupid things then by all means...why do you have to get your panties in a bunch of me making fun of it though?



one minute your telling people to stop using silly titles and now your saying they can, is littlemax confused ? ahhhh bless


----------



## Nikon Nick (Nov 4, 2007)

ZIN said:


> I have not even gotten to the point of titeling my pictures yet but hey
> DO WHAT YOU WANT . Life is to short to worry about if everything you do will be approved by others. This is your hobby or fun time so write what ever you like and if someone thinks it's cheesy oh well they need to worry about bigger things in life.  just my .02



I completely agree.

I myself just leave the file number from the camera when it's comes to my commmercial work. Just the name of the person with portraits. But when it comes to my fine art work, I give a name based on what ever feeling it gives me. Of course, this changes when I do a series, then the only title is the series title.

But oh well, if you don't like the title of the photo, ignore it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

You don't ever look at someone's moronic title and think, "WHY WOULD YOU NAME THIS PHOTO SOMETHING SO STUPID!?" Given the chance to control the universe, I would not make everyone OK their titles with me. Not only would that be too much work, but I'd have nobody left to make fun of. It's just verbalizing my frustration/amazement with the titles. It doesn't mean I'd actually like to control them. Lighten up a bit. You're a being a little obtuse.

There was a short story I read once about a teenage boy who woke up one morning and all of the other men on earth had died. Of course, it was his job to repopulate the earth. SCORE! (no pun intended). After sleeping with several thousand of them, he killed himself.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, sorry. I walked into this thread by accident. Thought I was somewhere else.


But while I'm here...
If people want to name their pictures, title them, fold them into Origami shapes and fry them with butter then they can. If they are their pictures then they can do what they damn well like with them, to them or in them. 
It's none of my business and I am way too grown up to think that I have any right to judge them or their actions. 

Now, which way is the bar?


----------



## jols (Nov 4, 2007)

blimey max you really need to get out more.

concentrate on yourself and leave everybod else to theirself [does that make sense]


----------



## zendianah (Nov 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> No, I disagree with you telling people to stop doing something that YOU don't like.
> 
> If they want to name their photos with stupid names they can.
> 
> Wind yer neck in Max, the World does not revolve around you


 
LP your right !!  The world does not revolve around Max.. the world revolves around me.  !! 

I'm going to the bar now with Hertz. He has the right idea. Its 5pm somewhere !! AND football is on.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> You don't ever look at someone's moronic title and think, "WHY WOULD YOU NAME THIS PHOTO SOMETHING SO STUPID!?" Given the chance to control the universe, I would not make everyone OK their titles with me. Not only would that be too much work, but I'd have nobody left to make fun of. It's just verbalizing my frustration/amazement with the titles. It doesn't mean I'd actually like to control them. Lighten up a bit. You're a being a little obtuse.
> 
> There was a short story I read once about a teenage boy who woke up one morning and all of the other men on earth had died. Of course, it was his job to repopulate the earth. SCORE! (no pun intended). After sleeping with several thousand of them, he killed himself.


 
That is FUNNY!!!  Max I think your a good guy and funny at times.. I myself LOVVVVEEE my titles.... Like one " Morning Wood"  it got people to open it. OK so I dont like any of my titles and am not that creative. EXCEPT for morning wood. Because it was a piece of wood and I took it in the morning.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> After sleeping with several thousand of them, he killed himself.


 
Ok, so now all you are telling us is... he came, and he went?   

Of all the ways to choose to die, death by sex is not sounding all that bad. :lmao:



zendianah said:


> That is FUNNY!!! Max I think your a good guy and funny at times.. I myself LOVVVVEEE my titles.... Like one " Morning Wood"...


 
Where did you say you have that pic? I think I missed it somehow.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 4, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Oh, sorry. I walked into this thread by accident. Thought I was somewhere else.
> 
> 
> But while I'm here...
> ...



Amen! :hail:

Now Max... I thought we were going to much more positive around the forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

photogoddess said:


> Amen! :hail:
> 
> Now Max... I thought we were going to much more positive around the forum. :mrgreen:



We have very different understanding of what "positive" means, and I'll just leave it at that. I've had this discussion with countless forum members countless times. You're more than welcome to PM me if there's a problem.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of positive in terms of helpful, constructive, good, useful, etc... Perhaps definition #5 below is your understanding of what positive means to you. 

pos·i·tive      /&#712;p&#594;z&#618;t&#618;v/  &#8211;adjective
1.	explicitly stated, stipulated, or expressed: a positive acceptance of the agreement.
2.	admitting of no question: positive proof.
3.	stated; express; emphatic: a positive denial.
4.	confident in opinion or assertion; fully assured: He is positive that he will win the contest.
*5.	overconfident or dogmatic: The less he knows, the more positive he gets.*


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

Go complain to someone else. I'm not going anywhere until I get banned.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 4, 2007)

:twisted:


----------



## skieur (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Go complain to someone else. I'm not going anywhere until I get banned.


 
Any site owner would be absolutely crazy to ban you Max.  You give life, enthusiasm, humour, experience, and expertise to any site and not necessarily in that order.

Even when I disagree with you, I have to chuckle and realize that you are often at least a little bit correct.

skieur


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

I actually don't know much about anything having to do with photography. In fact, this happened to me several times last week.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually Max... Lately you have been VERY positive and helpful... I have found you brutally honest like you say.. but I like that .. !


----------



## skieur (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I actually don't know much about anything having to do with photography. In fact, THIS happened to me several times last week.


 
 Yes, some of my memories include almost getting thrown out of an open cockpit plane without a parachute, almost falling off the edge of a canyon, getting attacked by an aggressive crocodile, getting lost in minus 40 degree temperatures for 7 hours, and getting into an almost violent political confrontation.

skieur


----------



## abraxas (Nov 4, 2007)

oops.  I just gave one a cheesy and misleading title.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

Misleading? That sounds interesting, actually.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmm, did I really just take up time to read all of that?  What was I thinking.  Alrighty then.  Let me just get out my cabinet and file this under "who gives a flying f*#k!'


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 4, 2007)

I am just going to sit and enjoy the sillyness of my "MMMMMM! Jolly Rancher!!" title


----------



## Snyder (Nov 5, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Can I rant for a minute about cheesy, inane, inappropriate, shallow, misplaced, stupid, conventional, forced, boring, and otherwise meaningless titles that people give to their photographs?
> 
> STOP DOING THAT.
> 
> ...


 
Im going to have to disagree with you also, in the world of professional photojournalism every photo has to have a headline and a caption. And with my expirence the photos with the catchy sometime corny titles goes further in the news people will read the title and may catch their attention and will look at the photo, if the photo is good it will go far. But hey what do I know, I only have my photos published in a few dozen magazines some photos shown on Fox news and so on.


----------



## tbsdphotog (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't title my photos but if I did, it would go something like this... 

Subject: Girl with cat Title: Gat. 
Subject: Fish in air. Title: Fair

and so on and so forth. Doctor Suess would be proud. 

On a real note: If you want to name your Photos go right ahead. No one is stopping you and personally they should not care.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

Snyder said:


> Im going to have to disagree with you also, in the world of professional photojournalism every photo has to have a headline and a caption. And with my expirence the photos with the catchy sometime corny titles goes further in the news people will read the title and may catch their attention and will look at the photo, if the photo is good it will go far. But hey what do I know, I only have my photos published in a few dozen magazines some photos shown on Fox news and so on.



Who said anything about "the world of professional photojournalism?"


----------



## D-50 (Nov 5, 2007)

I enloy max's uncensored views on things, although one thing I would like to see is some work psoted by max that he feels is good, how about it. you give a lot of critism but I think we need to see some of your personal work so we know if this critism is coming from someone who can take a decent photo or if its just the ramblings of an angry man.


----------



## jols (Nov 5, 2007)

i too would like to see max's pics.

ive seen a couple as i looked back on his posts and well not much to shout about i can tell you


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2007)

:chatty: :roll:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

All in good time. I'll scrounge up a couple to post if it means that much to you.

I've made my peace with criticism, but there are enough people on this board who legitimately hate me that I don't often post. People who hate me will continue to do so. In fact, if I did happen to post something brilliant (not that I have anything brilliant), that would be just another blow to them. It's a lose-lose situation as far as my relationship to those people is concerned. I've never refused a PM to see some of my work, though. But people who dislike me aren't interested in that. They'd rather make a public spectacle of it.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 5, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> All in good time. I'll scrounge up a couple to post if it means that much to you.
> 
> I've made my peace with criticism, but there are enough people on this board who legitimately hate me that I don't often post. People who hate me will continue to do so. In fact, if I did happen to post something brilliant (not that I have anything brilliant), that would be just another blow to them. It's a lose-lose situation as far as my relationship to those people is concerned. I've never refused a PM to see some of my work, though. But people who dislike me aren't interested in that. They'd rather make a public spectacle of it.


PM me some of your work! I'm really interested. 

I don't think people really would hate you if you make your sarcastic undertones more obvious (actually screw that, people should be more sensitive to humour!). I myself am starting to find your posts humorous and informative.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

That's the thing...a good bit of it is earnest, however sarcastic, harsh, or rude.

For sure, whatever cause people here have to love or hate me has only been brought on by myself. But regardless of that, would you want to post your work where you'll get some good responses but can also count on a lot of people to turn out and trash it no matter what?


----------



## skieur (Nov 5, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> That's the thing...a good bit of it is earnest, however sarcastic, harsh, or rude.
> 
> For sure, whatever cause people here have to love or hate me has only been brought on by myself. But regardless of that, would you want to post your work where you'll get some good responses but can also count on a lot of people to turn out and trash it no matter what?


 
Good point, Max.  That is exactly what would happen.  That is why some experienced phtographers don't take posting photos very seriously.

skieur


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

Then why post them at all?


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 6, 2007)

Max you gave the impression of not really caring about what others may think of you or your work and I like that about you, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## D-50 (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't mean to put max on the chopping block, like I said I like his comments they are real and no just "great shot" "I love the colors" etc.  If your going to post something it might as well add value to the person asking for comments whether it be positive or negative.  
I would just like to see some of your work and I dont think people should bash it if it is indeed good. Anyone who trashes a photo just because they do not agree with the person who took it is clearly not honest with themselves and should be disregarded.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 6, 2007)

I title photos for easy reference.
People have more chance of remembering the name of my photo if i give it a title than if I left it with an ID number.
My titles aren't usually stupid, but have something to do with the photo.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

luis_relampago said:


> Max you gave the impression of not really caring about what others may think of you or your work and I like that about you, but I guess I was wrong.



The shxt storm isn't personally injurious. It's just annoying. I don't not post my work because I'm scared of what anyone has to say. I don't post because I don't care. 

A few of you seem to be saying, "well if you don't care, then what's the harm in posting?" Well, there isn't really any harm. But that also means there's no reason to do so in the first place. What impetus do I have to post if I don't care what most people have to say in response? I solicit opinions from people who I trust will give substantive responses, and that's enough for me. You don't have to listen to me, either.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2007)

Max: when are you going to put up a new avatar? That weird little troll is annoying....not unlike yourself, at times. How about a cheesy self portrait? 

I like you just fine, big mouth and all. :hug:: But then, I can ban you if you tick me off. 

Still puzzles me why the people you annoy don't take advantage of their "Ignore user" selection. They'd rather read your crap and then take a snipe in return. Ho-hum. 



> cheesy, inane, inappropriate, shallow, misplaced, stupid, conventional, forced, boring, and otherwise meaningless titles that people give to their photographs


Mine are merely trite. :mrgreen:


----------



## jols (Nov 6, 2007)

dear max,

i can honestly say i dont like your posts much and i think you are tactless.  i cannot say i dont like you cause i dont know you but i can say if you post a pic i like will will say so, just cause i dont care for your attitude i am not so shallow or childish to say your photo is rubbish if clearly it is not.

jols:mrgreen:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

terri said:


> Max: when are you going to put up a new avatar? That weird little troll is annoying....not unlike yourself, at times. How about a cheesy self portrait?
> 
> I like you just fine, big mouth and all. :hug:: But then, I can ban you if you tick me off.
> 
> ...



Aww come on. It's the Truffle Shuffle! Who doesn't like the Goonies? If it bothers you that much, I'll pick a new avatar.

I think the whole thing is rather funny, actually. I get accused of going around tactlessly bashing photos that I think are poorly thought-out and technically mediocre, and then the people who took those photos wonder why I don't want their opinions :er: .


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the truffle shuffle.. come on do itttt .. come on..


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

How great would that be. I was thinking that I should post for critique a self-portrait, doing the truffle shuffle.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

Come on Max DO IT !  That would be a great photo for the non- believers to critique.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a fear of self-portraits. My mentor (who studied under Imogen Cunningham and Minor White) took the most unbelievable self-portrait that I'm convinced I'll never be able to rival.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I have a fear of self-portraits. My mentor (who studied under Imogen Cunningham and Minor White) took the most unbelievable self-portrait that I'm convinced I'll never be able to rival.


 

That would not be the case if you did the truffle shuffle. It would be GENIUS>


----------



## tbsdphotog (Nov 6, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Aww come on. It's the Truffle Shuffle! Who doesn't like the Goonies? If it bothers you that much, I'll pick a new avatar.
> 
> I think the whole thing is rather funny, actually. I get accused of going around tactlessly bashing photos that I think are poorly thought-out and technically mediocre, and then the people who took those photos wonder why I don't want their opinions :er: .


 
Max Do not change your avatar!!!!!!!! THE GOONIES ROCK!:mrgreen: 

People will pick and choose what they want to hear anyway when it comes to critiques. A lot of people, when they post here, already have their minds made up about their work. Sometimes hearing the honest truth hurts. But none the less, if you post asking for comments then you have to understand that some( such as Max) will be brutally honest. If that is not what you are looking for then don't post for comment.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 6, 2007)

I personally can't stand photo titles, and I don't GENERALLY like borders either.

Not that anybody cares what my opinion is. 

Not that anybody SHOULD care what my opinion is.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I personally can't stand photo titles, and I don't GENERALLY like borders either.
> 
> Not that anybody cares what my opinion is.
> 
> Not that anybody SHOULD care what my opinion is.



The worst are when people add Polaroid or 4x5 borders to their digital images. Yuck.


----------

